# Oh noes a human



## Gavrill (Oct 19, 2009)

This is basically me. :V

Name: Corin Alexander Black
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Human
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 125 lbs

Appearance: Tall and lanky, average weight. Is slender but not toned. Long limbs.
-Hair and fur: Short, spiky blond hair.
-Markings: Scars on the left arm (former cutter).
-Eye color: Blue
-Other features: None

Behavior and personality: Corin is quite the childish guy. He loves to pull pranks, skip school, and get high. He's afraid of responsibility. He covers his immaturity with intelligence, often outsmarting his superiors. He has a lot of trivial pursuit knowledge, and uses it as often as possible. He's a bit shy, but funny once he opens up. He can be rebellious. 

Skills: Pro at parkour, novice photographer, trivial knowledge.
Weaknesses: Immature and selfish, easily distracted, shy.

Likes: Parkour, random facts, coffee, energy drinks.
Dislikes: Responsibility. 

History: (To be written)

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Prefers to go shirtless and barefoot. Wears jeans. 
Picture: None

Goal: Thrive will minimum responsibilities.  
Profession: Cashier 
Personal quote: "Shut up, I know what I'm doing."
Theme song: "Wolf Like Me" - TV on the Radio


Orientation: 		bisexual


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 19, 2009)

HUMAN?!

BAN!

BAN IT NAAAAAOUUGHHHH~!!1!!1!!1!!11!1one!!1!!


----------



## Attaman (Oct 19, 2009)

A pretty light-weight guy, below the "healthy" weight class.  A childish cutter seems a bit odd too.



Zombie_Genocide said:


> HUMAN?!


ZOMBIE!


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad fox huntin season is over...I think "runs"


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> A pretty light-weight guy, below the "healthy" weight class.  A childish cutter seems a bit odd too.


Well, he is based a bit on me, and I'm quite odd :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

Why did I click into this thread?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Why did I click into this thread?


Because of hyoomans?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Because of hyoomans?


I think it's because it was in the "recently posted" list and thus I couldn't see who the OP was :V
But it could be.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

Got here because louis' pealz and human majority over other thingies, WE RULEZ!


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> A pretty light-weight guy, below the "healthy" weight class. A childish cutter seems a bit odd too.
> 
> 
> ZOMBIE!


 
FUCK, WHERE?


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Why did I click into this thread?



im lost... how did i get here? 
Hyoomans on a furry thread... well, at least im not the only one who is lost.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well, he is based a bit on me, and I'm quite odd :V


A pro at Trivial Pursuit? 


Zombie_Genocide said:


> FUCK, WHERE?


"I must kill the Zombies!" I shouted.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Got here because louis' pealz and human majority over other thingies, WE RULEZ!


Yeah! *highfive*
brb, grabbin' peelz



blueeyes said:


> im lost... how did i get here?
> Hyoomans on a furry thread... well, at least im not the only one who is lost.


Fuck you, I'm a ghost! D:<


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> A pro at Trivial Pursuit?


Yeah. I call it "stupid knowledge". Knowledge I dont need.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah. I call it "stupid knowledge". Knowledge I dont need.


  But what if you must ever answer these questions three to pass?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> But what if you must ever answer these questions three to pass?


I...I dont know! *explodes*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah. I call it "stupid knowledge". Knowledge I dont need.


There's no such thing as useless (or "stupid") knowledge. If it was interesting enough to commit to memory, it's useful for amusing oneself with. Or showing off for the Internet.

Or, hell, you could go on Jeopardy. Ken Jennings knew nothing useful whatsoever and won enough money to buy God.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 22, 2009)

You Stole that quote from my icon, Gtfo.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> You Stole that quote from my icon, Gtfo.


Actually, no, I stole it from a conversation a friend and I were having yesterday. QQ moar.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 22, 2009)

DEVOUR A PLATE OF COCKS.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> DEVOUR A PLATE OF COCKS.


BEEN THERE, DONE THAT.


----------

